# Left 4 Dead ping issue



## Sir Timbo (Apr 23, 2009)

My ping is just fine on all the servers until the voice chat starts getting used alot. I will even lag out and disconnect if someone start playing music and this really makes any of the in game events really bad since alot of talking adds to the coordination.

Any Ideas on how I would fix this or what would cause it?


----------



## OrganicSalt (Apr 20, 2009)

This program might help you identify exactly whats going on, an if not enable you to fix the problem give you more information so others can help.

PingPlotter


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

It may help to open ports. What is the manufacturer and model number of your modem and router?


----------



## Sir Timbo (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for the tip on the ping plotter, trying it over a few games now.

The make of my router is linksys model number WRT300N-CA. If you think opening ports will help I'll try it out after I get used to using the ping plotter.

You guys are great.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm not sure of the exact ports for L4D, but try the ports for Steam Client.
http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Linksys/WRT300N/Steam_Client.htm


----------

